# question about fluval ebi



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just wondering approx how many crystal red shrimps could live in a tank that size?? i think its 8 gallons... i was considering getting a munster 20 gallon with led lighting and stuff but this would be cheaper than the led lighting alone, and i like the 3d background...


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have over 30 in my 5 gallon .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, wife loves the look of it too, think we'll get that.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's funny - my hubby who is always saying "NO MORE TANKS!" or "you need to get rid of more tanks" saw the Ebi on the weekend and was practically BEGGING me to let him buy it for me. They DO look nice with that 3-D background, and were a lot bigger than I thought they'd be! 
I had to be 'practical' and remind him we had nowhere to put it... yet...  I never thought I'D be talking HIM out of getting a tank! lol


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have over 100 in my 10G. You can say it is save to have over 80 for your 7.9G.


----------

